# Iver Johnson part needed



## AAA515 (Feb 26, 2012)

I bought an Iver Johnson top break safety automatic a month ago, and it didnt comt with the peice that keeps it from top breaking, Id call it a latchpin. I think it should look like a round tube, a bit taken out of the middle and a tang on the end to rotate it.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Try here
Numrich Gun Parts Corp. - The World's Largest Supplier of Firearms Parts and Accessories


----------

